# Trip to Europe , renting either fuji x100s or oly omd 5 , torn and cant decide !



## manny212 (Apr 16, 2013)

Will be on a two week WORK trip to the south of France in late April . 

Since it s work I will not be lugging my dslr around . I have narrowed it down to these two cameras , the oly with a 14-42 kit lens , .


I'm just wondering if anyone would have working knowledge on these two . I'm thinking  IQ a bit better on Fuji , AF a bit better of Oly .

I imagine I wil be primarily shooting cityscapes or landscapes . Thank you for any input .


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 16, 2013)

rent both and let me know how it goes.


----------



## manny212 (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## JDFlood (Apr 17, 2013)

Yes, you have the gist of it. With the bigger sensor you get more latitude in exposure and more flexibility with fuji. Would definitely be my choice. But I value the better light flex over autofocus any day. JD


----------



## jaomul (Apr 18, 2013)

Image quality wont really be an issue with both of these cameras giving better than most cameras on the market. If a prime 35mm equivilant will satisfy you its the fugi, if you want zoom its the oly. Other than that both would do a stellar job


----------



## TMC (Apr 18, 2013)

I'd bring my DSLR anyway and maybe rent a lens, but thats just me.  As far as the deciding between the Fuji and olympus i would go with the Fuji.  Its arguably the best current street camera, assuming that is what you would be shooting.  Really without know what your shooting style and purpose is its kinda hard to give a good recommendation.


----------



## Dikkie (Apr 21, 2013)

I like the Fuji. 
Looks fun to shoot with. 

Where exactly are you going in France?


----------

